# Grilled Tri Tip Steaks



## Toby Keil (Aug 20, 2009)

Last night I grilled up some Tri Tip steaks, rubbed em with the little EVOO and used salt, pepper, and garlic powder. We also had some artichokes and a nice green salad. Now before anyone say's anything, yes that's my big glass of 2% milk. I have one with dinner every night but fear not, I had a bunch of beers while I was grillin. Everything turned out good with the exception of the meat and that was my fault, I forgot to use my Jaccard on it so it was a little tough.


----------



## Griff (Aug 20, 2009)

That sure looks good Toby.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2009)

Tasty indeed! Why the hell we can't get  Tri Tip local around me, I'll never know. 

Pigs


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 20, 2009)

Who says BBQ can't be a _healthy_ meal?  Look's delicious *Toby*

 8)


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 20, 2009)

It does look deliciouse! I agree! Artichokes one of my favorites too.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fine looking meal there Toby!
I have to try arteechokes one day. I see them at the market........but they just look skeery. So I walk by them quickly  
Am I missing something?


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 20, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Fine looking meal there Toby!
> I have to try arteechokes one day. I see them at the market........but they just look skeery. So I walk by them quickly
> Am I missing something?



Give em a try Puff, I love em with Mayo. Check out the link.

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to ... artichoke/


----------



## Griff (Aug 20, 2009)

That link sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Aug 20, 2009)

Great looking meal................


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 21, 2009)

Artichokes are like the lobster of vegetables!
Looks great Toby


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2009)

Toby, great looking meal! My wife stuffs artichokes and they are great! Puff, you know what I say about you ......................... your a ...........!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 21, 2009)

Man that looks great Toby


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give them a try. Thanks! 8)


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Aug 21, 2009)

Yum-O --- gotta luv a grilled tri tip roast or steak  good job!

Mike


----------



## Justaguy (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good,  reminds me I've got a few chokes in the fridge to cook this weekend.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 21, 2009)

Good eats


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2009)

looks great!  I wanna thank whoever it was on this board (Helen?)
who introduced me to tri-tips.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks great!  I wanna thank whoever it was on this board (Helen?)
> who introduced me to tri-tips.



Didn't you invent trip-tips :?:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2009)

oh yeah, I forgot!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh yeah, I forgot!


Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you invent Helen too?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're still trying to figure out why he invented you!


----------

